# Bugs on a boat!! Exterminator help!



## Silverad04 (Aug 3, 2015)

I also thought that being in a field and tall grass, maybe it could have been a grasshopper larva, but I don't know if they're white?


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

To make yourself feel good set off a bug bomb and that should take care of everything.


----------



## Silverad04 (Aug 3, 2015)

BrowneBearLLC said:


> To make yourself feel good set off a bug bomb and that should take care of everything.


I have an 11 month old, idk if that would be a good idea.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

termites have straight antenna. so if it's a elbowed antenna with a 90 degree turn, probably something else.

Subterranean termites (the ones you would be worried about) do live underground and build tunnels to the wood. to start a colony there would have to be more then just workers, you would have to have winged reproductive termites. 

Dampwood termites live in the damp wood, but they don't damage sound wood.

post a pic.


----------

